# كتاب قيم عن تقنية ro نسألكم صالح الدعاء



## himo (20 أبريل 2011)

كتاب شامل يتكلم عن تقنية ro التناضح العكسي وهو مشاركة مني بسيطة


----------



## عمروالكافورى (21 أبريل 2011)

لا يوجد كتاب


----------



## ابوحمزة المصري (22 أبريل 2011)

the best book in RO desalination system from A to Z is filmtec technical manual how can u get it ? visit DOW.COM then search about filmtec membrane technical manual


----------



## himo (28 أبريل 2011)

حد يشرح لي طريقة رفع الكتاب


----------



## aaamaaa (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## himo (7 مايو 2011)

لم تر على سؤالي


----------



## himo (10 مايو 2011)

:29:


----------



## atef.khankan (21 يناير 2013)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

لا يوجد كتاب


----------

